# Illness from raw



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you have been ill from feeding your dogs raw??. My vet was trying to argue that it's dangerous ect.
​


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have never had an illness from feeding raw and neither has anyone in my household.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I have never had an illness from feeding raw and neither has anyone in my household.



How long have you been feeding raw then??. 
I admit i'm emetaphobic (fear of vomiting) and it does concern me. However my dogs health is very important to me, so i feed raw anyway.
​


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

So your vet doesn't eat meat himself? Buys everything precooked and never handles raw meat? 



Never. I have had food poisoning three times and it was all from precooked restaurant food.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I will have been feeding raw 14 years in April.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

lhczth said:


> I will have been feeding raw 14 years in April.



That's a long time, fantastic!!. Makes me feel so much better hearing things like this. 
So i don't need to panic when my puppy licks me??. (i know, it's stupid).
​


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I just practice the same safe handling of raw meat (good commen sense) when I prepare my families meals as I do when preparing Rusty's.

Never been sick.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never from feeding my dogs raw. Eating restaurant food myself, yes.
It's time that vets catch up.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My husband and I have been feeding our dog at least a partial raw diet for about 6 years (moved to only raw several months ago), and neither of us has ever been sick from it.
As Lisa and Courtney said, it's really no different than preparing meat for yourself.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You know when vet's pull this scare tactic regarding raw it annoys me.

Yes, you should use be very careful when handling raw meat. The concern is more for the human...I have never heard of a dog getting sick from raw..kibble yes.

My vet only warned about feeding a complete raw meal. He has some patients who were just fed raw hamburger...obviously that's a problem.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have been feeding raw for about six years - have never been ill due to handling raw meat. (who doesn't handle raw meat, other than strict vegetarians?).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

30 years feeding raw and never --
90% of meals for ourselves , home-cooked from scratch , never a problem 

I handle hundreds of pounds of meat for my own and for my raw-meat customers at the market -- no problems 

your vet can not be eating well for him/her self !

You can get the odd case where , spinach , as an example, gets some contaminant in the field --

just saw this "You know when vet's pull this scare tactic regarding raw it annoys me" well it more than annoys me -- we have a vet in the area that is planting the idea that feeding raw is going to give your dog fatty liver disease


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I make raw dog food for a living, handle hundreds of pounds per day. Never been sick. Did get food poisoning from a fast food burger though...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaasuti said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you have been ill from feeding your dogs raw??. My vet was trying to argue that it's dangerous ect.
> ​



Does your vet eat meat? Does he handle the meat? It always makes me want to ask the vet if they think I don't wash my hands and lick my dogs.

Studies have shown that raw fed dogs shed bacteria in their feces. However, no studies have been done on kibble fed dogs and the incidents of salmonella in kibble recently. 

I've RAW fed for 3 years. Never been sick. Practice hygiene and you won't an issue.

But we can thank AAHA and AVMA for putting out that half assed study.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Does your vet eat meat? Does he handle the meat? It always makes me want to ask the vet if they think I don't wash my hands and lick my dogs.
> 
> Studies have shown that raw fed dogs shed bacteria in their feces. However, no studies have been done on kibble fed dogs and the incidents of salmonella in kibble recently.
> 
> ...



I have no idea if he eats meat or not, lol. They pretty much tried to push me in to having Charlie neutered too. So glad i stood my ground.
​


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed raw. Never been sick from it. I help my husband dress (etc.) deer meat, never been sick. I've fed my dogs whole deer body parts, never been sick. I've handled raw meat for over 30 years, never been sick. 

I ate sea food at a Mexican diner...thought I was going to die.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I have never gotten sick from handling raw meat. As long as you clean up after yourself and wash your hands and counters after handling raw meat, you should have no problems.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never been sick from feeding raw, been sick from eating out!

And for the record, I'm vegetarian, and probably have "less tolerance" than the human carnirvores for handling meat ... and I've still never been sick. 

Most people who eat meat aren't even careful enough themselves when they clean up in the kitchen ... for their own food!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

18 years....never a hiccup!
I agree with the others.....ask your vet if he has ever picked up a package of meat at the grocery store.....packaging was probably touched by the butchers packing it ........who just touched the raw meat! :crazy:
*“e-How” states: **“**Salmonella is not contracted through the dog's drool or skin, no matter if he is eating salmonella infected meat.* The only way to contract salmonella from a dog on a raw food diet is to handle the dog's feces or raw meat and *then put your hands in your mouth* (_without washing_). Salmonella passes through the digestive system of the dog and is passed through the intestines. Dry kibble has been known to infect dogs with salmonella because it stays in the intestines for a longer period of time, making it a breeding ground for the bacteria. ” Raw Dog Food & Salmonella | eHow.com
You are MUCH more likely to get salmonella by going up the escalator at the mall where thousands of people (with unwashed hands) are touching the same railing that you are! Sooooooo, Happy Christmas Shopping everyone!!!!* :shocked: *LOL


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The last time I got food poisoning was after eating at a mexican restaurant.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

robk said:


> The last time I got food poisoning was after eating at a mexican restaurant.


Last time I got it, it was from Applebee's. 
Now every time I pass by one I mutter under my breath about, "Crapplebee's..."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You are MUCH more likely to get salmonella by going up the escalator at the mall where thousands of people (with unwashed hands) are touching the same railing that you are! Sooooooo, Happy Christmas Shopping everyone!!!!* :shocked: *LOL


And don't eat the snacks set out on a bar. How many drunks wash their hands after going to the bathroom before diving into the pretzels?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My vet said the same thing. Molly has *never* been ill from raw. She's had colitis and very soft stool from kibble. Her coat is beautiful too, from raw and less shedding.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

20 years of raw feeding, never caught anything from that. Got food poisoning from eating at a Ruby Tuesday's once tho, on a 2 day drive home from a dog event. THAT was a rough drive home!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've fed thousands of pounds of raw meat and bone to my dogs. Some of it was nasty (as in gone past it's good-by date, smelled rank and so on), most of it was good. Never had a problem with myself, my husband or the dogs.

The ONLY time I was cautious was when I was going through chemo for breast cancer. During that time my DH fed the dogs and cleaned up after them. I didn't allow them to lick me on the mouth right after they ate (but would let them later).

Ask the butcher at the grocery store if he gets sick from handling all that raw meat.

Just use common sense when it comes to handling the meat and you will be fine.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Never been sick. For some odd reason, Tank likes to take his RMB out of his bowl and take it to the dining room to eat on the carpet, but will eat his MM meal from the bowl.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I've fed thousands of pounds of raw meat and bone to my dogs. Some of it was nasty (as in gone past it's good-by date, smelled rank and so on), most of it was good. Never had a problem with myself, my husband or the dogs.
> 
> The ONLY time I was cautious was when I was going through chemo for breast cancer. During that time my DH fed the dogs and cleaned up after them. I didn't allow them to lick me on the mouth right after they ate (but would let them later).
> 
> ...


 
I agree, don’t let the Vet talk you into Science Diet or anyone else use scare tactics on you. My dogs live longer and have less health problems from feeding raw for over 40 years. NEVER have I had a health problem because of it. Neither have my dogs. Just wash your hands and don’t eat it yourself and you should not have a problem either.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

A raw fed dog is a healthy dog! I know professional breeders who plainly state on there websites that since they began feeding a raw diet to all their dogs they no longer need the vet; unless its an emergency. No vaccines, nothing! They are just much healthier than a dog fed kibble. 
A lot of vets are like a lot of doctors, if something actually helps you or cures a disease you have and they can't control it and prescribe it to make money from it then they would be out of a job. 
A raw fed healthy dog that doesn't need to see a vet constantly is hurting their business. 
I believe in using vets and I do get mine checked up on, but I know very well that the Science Diet dog food that my vet sells and tries to make sure I keep my dogs on is not the best thing for my dogs to eat.
You even mention raw food diet around my vet and disgust comes over their face. 
As long as you clean up after yourself when handling raw foods and immediately wash out any feeding bowls everything should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

:thumbup:


VanBuren shepherds said:


> A raw fed dog is a healthy dog! I know professional breeders who plainly state on there websites that since they began feeding a raw diet to all their dogs they no longer need the vet; unless its an emergency. No vaccines, nothing! They are just much healthier than a dog fed kibble.
> A lot of vets are like a lot of doctors, if something actually helps you or cures a disease you have and they can't control it and prescribe it to make money from it then they would be out of a job.
> A raw fed healthy dog that doesn't need to see a vet constantly is hurting their business.
> I believe in using vets and I do get mine checked up on, but I know very well that the Science Diet dog food that my vet sells and tries to make sure I keep my dogs on is not the best thing for my dogs to eat.
> ...


:thumbup: Agree fully


----------

